# Open positions



## Bufferine (Jul 16, 2021)

When we have an open position at my store it is very hush hush. Our HR will whisper to a TM of choice to come interview and it’s theirs. This is the 3rd time in a row. The TM’s chosen are NOT the most qualified. The TM’s chosen are the friends. I have spoken to SD but two days later he announced a transfer. I also talk to HR that said it was totally ethical and common practice. I didn’t want any of the positions but it’s the point of fairness. When it keeps happening it is hard to ignore.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 16, 2021)

It may be common practice but it’s not ethical. Playing favorites and any of the shenanigans associated with it are not only unethical, they are bad for morale, which is bad for productivity and retention, both of which are bad for business. Choosing favorites over more qualified TMs and secretly sliding them into promotions is a morale destroyer, but getting peoples’ hopes up for nothing by posting a position and giving interviews “to make it look fair” while they’ve already chosen the lucky favorite is no better. If leadership cared less about looking fair and more about being fair they might not have to wonder why TMs are fleeing Spot in droves for greener pastures…


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 16, 2021)

Happens at my store often and has happened to me 3 times in the past 5 years. 2 of the interviews were canceled because the positions were filled.  They were filled by friends of HR. 2 others were never even open to anyone and were suddenly filled.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 16, 2021)

The fact that these ARE INTERNAL POSTINGS shows that management is lazy and don't think they have time to interview.

You would think they would still go through the motions even if they know whom they are promoting.

Target will only interview those that will take for the job for the least pay too.


----------

